# DEBATE; Greatest of the skylines?



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

As i am new to this site, in the bid to make some new friends and start talking to new people i want to propose a debate. I argue that the R33 GTR is the best looking and most best value for money of all of the skylines. Around a track the r34 may be slightly quicker but for overall horsepower, nothing that i know of has ever beaten the 1280BHP HKS GTR, which ran a 7.67 'second quarter of mile.


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

u will need a flame suit with those remarks m8 good luck !!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon the R32 is the best looking and the lightest too. Sure, its not got the best brakes or suspension, but most people change them anyway.
The R32 is probably the best value for money too, well the cheapest anyway.
The R33 is a superb car out of the factory, you cant deny that. I've only ever driven one, a V-spec. It convinced me to sell my R33 GTSt and get a GTR but I couldn't afford a 33 so a 32 it was. The 32 has more of the 80's japanese styling that makes it stand out more. Either you love it or you hate it.


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

i can see your point, but as the skyline is probably only renowned because of how well it adapts to modifications, you must look at how well the finished product is, as there are little people who will buy a skyline and not modify it! I propose that the HKS r33 is pretty much untouchable, i talked to Andy Barnes at Max power birmingham and even he said it would take his R34 easily! Does anyone else know of a skyline with more horsepower than the HKS?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

ahahah taken striaght out of max power magazine eh mate?

for a start, mario and a fair few people have more power than that, and im pretty sure HKS dont even have that much power anyway. check out 

www.exvitermini.com

for a decent discription of wats powerful.

everything else is just personally choice, the engines and performance were very similar, and there were mostly only minor modifications to the actual mechanics of the car, the rest was changes to body shell etc.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

just read your last comemnt. 

o ye, andy 9. watever, vs, hks 7. watever, o ye the answer is like so hard to that?

how old are you?


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

"o ye, andy 9. watever, vs, hks 7. watever, o ye the answer is like so hard to that" what are u talkin about mate, write that out agen, dont fink n e one understood tht


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd say the 'Veilside' R32 is probably the best Skyline in the world ever. Excuse the JC terminology there.


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

o, kkk . i get u. Hks ran 7s. andy ran a 9s. You saying you dont believe that?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

removed coz he undertsood wat i sed lol.


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

So do you have an opinion on anything? What do you think the greatest GTR is?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

HKS one is fastest over the 1/4, but a std one would beat it round a race track.
A good 1/4mile car rarely makes a good track car, and so on...

IMO the 33 is the odd one out, dont like them at all apart from a few HIGHLY modded ones.
The 32 and 34 has a family resembelance (and they also do to the 31s and 30s), the 33 looks different, must be the milkmans kid, or adopted, lol.

My fave skyline is the Veilside R1 R32GTR by a mile.

R34s I like the looks (apart from the







standard wheels) but the size and weight makes it my 2nd fave. Tis also a lot of cash, but it is the newest of course.

R32GTRs win for me, all the advantages of the later models, with less weight and overall dimentions no bigger than a Ford Sierra.

Obviously im not talking std cars, but nobody is, and nobody does, whats a standard skyline?


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

i reckon the greatest '' skyline '' is from the Peak in Central of Hong Kong, a rather nice skyline that.  

Ent


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

i love em all !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

erm marrios's in that link, has the looks and the power, and erm veilside's 0-300kmh time is absolutly phenominal (steveN loves this car and could supply you with many pictures if you ask him nicely, or swap him some dirty pictures ahah lol)

also, the topsecret RH9 is in the Uk thats very impressive.

and more of the home grown cars like, Andys, and Ronnies, rk's etc


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

ive never seen the Veilside R1 R32GTR. But have any of you ever watched the nisan skyline video, they have a liner go round the nurburgring in 8 min's and top secrets r33 do 205 mph down a tunnel in japan! thats an awesome skyline, i also believe that that was sold about a month ago to a guy in bristol! I think it was bristol any way.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

they guy who owns it is a regular member on this board, his name is tim, he also owns the Jun superlemon, if you knwo anything about that.

Steve be a good boy and post some veilside dragger pics,

or you could do a search in the picture section.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

This one is my fave











Or the R1 with the dolphin nose.


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

yh i fink the dolphin nose version is gorgeous, its not quite as vulgar as most othe veilside bodykits


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

BTW no, wats a jun superlemon?


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

The best Skyline for me would be a mixture of rear 33 and front 34.
Rear 33 because of the lights and squat bulldog stance.
Front 34 because of the more angled bonnet grill and lights, certainly wouldnt like to see a 34 roaring up in my rear view mirror. (hasn't happened yet)  
As for the 32 just not to my liking at all


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

suppose the debate is just depending on your personnal opinion; looks i would say the 
GBH MOTORSPORT R33- GTR, with the rainbow paint. 
PerfOrmance around a track; possibly Veilsides R32, not sure. 
1/4 mile; HKS R33 GTR. 

Picking any GTR i would go with the GBH motorsport GTR, having that gorgeous kit and 900-or-so- BHP


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Because its only my second day, ive been experimenting and ive added a poll, if you would care to select your favourite GTR. Thanx


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Oh no, not another which skyline is best thread!*

this was last done in June, here and not surprisingly the R34 came out on top (cause you all know it's the best   )

and it's not just on this board either...on every other skyline board there have been similar polls and in the skylinesdownunder poll the R34 won convincingly 

at the end of the day, they're all good :smokin:


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I say the 33 but only because Ive owned two, realy I like them all. The 32 has a simplicity and purity of line, form and function, and almost a delicacy about the lines of it, if they arent too mucked about with can look beautiful, but for me they do look dated now. 
The 33 also is beginning to look dated but I like the curves on it and am happy to keep on owning them, they were the ones that really brought the big HP potential of the Skyline to the notice of the world and are still doing it. 
The 34 definitely is the aggressive one, I would love one if I could afford it but even they are beginning to look dated too. Some 34's look so good its hard to imagine how they could do better with the 35.
I like em all


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> I reckon the R32 is the best looking and the lightest too. Sure, its not got the best brakes or suspension, but most people change them anyway.
> The R32 is probably the best value for money too, well the cheapest anyway.
> The R33 is a superb car out of the factory, you cant deny that. I've only ever driven one, a V-spec. It convinced me to sell my R33 GTSt and get a GTR but I couldn't afford a 33 so a 32 it was. The 32 has more of the 80's japanese styling that makes it stand out more. Either you love it or you hate it.


Amen!!

the R33 is a bit of a overweight tank...

If money wernt an issue, id have an R34 along side my R32!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think if you get a 32 (GTR) in the right colour and all cleaned and polished, it looks really awesome. However, if the 32 is not kept mint and allowed to get a bit shabby and dirty, it looks really old and dated. Where as the 34 would probably look grwat covered in shit. 

I also prefer the interior of the 32 to the 33. 

I voted for the 32.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Haribo said:


> ahahah taken striaght out of max power magazine eh mate?
> 
> for a start, mario and a fair few people have more power than that, and im pretty sure HKS dont even have that much power anyway. check out
> 
> ...


That Name mario again...last a few years back people were dissing him on this forum???


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

People still do. 

R32 is the original - the other 2 are just evolutions of the original, in some ways they are improved in some ways they are not.

Ant.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

so what if he gets dissed, dont make his car clower does it


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

No, he just has a skill of getting peoples backs up, but then again a lot of people are easily offended on this forum. Personally he has never bothered me and he has a cool car or 2.

Ant.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

ah, i was just wondering, i didnt know what all the fuss was about with mario and his GTR a few yrs back...


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

GTR33 for me. I just don't like the look of the 32 although I believe they are more agile and exciting to drive. The r34 looks very aggresive and great but I love the fat stance of the 33 especially from the back and when you can see the flared arches!!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

If money no object, then i would have a 34 with a few mods so it has bout 400bhp as my daily driver and then a 32 as a weekend toy with over 600bhp.

my fav 32 has to be (let me get this right) Ron @ RK tunings relative, the Yellow one with blue decals on it, it has the veilside skirts and rear bumper and looks the dogs, especially in yellow with white wheels, and the egine bay, well, it is unreal, so bloody shiny and looks the dogs.

just my opinion!!!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

32 does seem to be favourite so far allthough they are all pretty close. I wonder if the 32 is out in front because its the cheapest and the one most commonly owned? We are more likely to vote for the car we own (I did)


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nelly.
Read this thread  before I hit my red button:


Cem


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Blow Dog said:


> Nelly.
> Read this thread  before I hit my red button:
> 
> 
> Cem


pepole don't seem to mind answering his post though


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

People haven't done anything wrong.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Thats a bit harsh isnt it?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Are you replying to me Yunis? What's harsh?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Got to keep the standards - quite clear I'd have thought. Take a risk of being buttoned by straying towards the max vernacular.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> max vernacular.


  what is a max vernacular?


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

n3lly said:


> BTW no, wats a jun superlemon?


its an alcopop mate


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lmao


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

Kez said:


> its an alcopop mate


nope.....its a lemon the size of your average 2ltr engine and only gets to that size in June time.

and japan is the only place you can find them, from memory its on mount fuji.....

Ent


----------



## spt (Nov 17, 2004)

I voted for the r33. The r34 is a little too boxy for me.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Just to get back on track.......

As far as Cars go, there can be no better sight than the Winfield GTR coming over the mountain in 1992 at Bathurst. That car was just simply awesome. 

IMHO every R32 racer is simply fantastic. I mean, did Nissan build a production car, and then race it, or did they design a world beating Touring Car, that stretched the regulations to their limit, and then produce (an intended) limited number for homologation purposes?? 

I think we all know the answer to that one   

Of course, that limited requirement was snapped up by the public so fast, production of the good old '32 GTR went on for nearly six years.

There can be no doubt, the R32 GTR reigns supreme :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

AMEN


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

P.S. It isnt a max vernacular - its the max vernacular. Oxford English Dictionary gives vernacular as:"the language of a particular clan or group" ie the max clan.


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> P.S. It isnt a max vernacular - its the max vernacular. Oxford English Dictionary gives vernacular as:"the language of a particular clan or group" ie the max clan.


I'm still confused. Iwonderif I can mix that imto my bail application this morning!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

NigelR32 said:


> Just to get back on track.......
> 
> As far as Cars go, there can be no better sight than the Winfield GTR coming over the mountain in 1992 at Bathurst. That car was just simply awesome.
> :


I've always fancied the Nissan Production GTR run by Jim Richards in 1990/1991 at Bathurst.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

simonas said:


> I'm still confused. Iwonderif I can mix that imto my bail application this morning!!


Just dont max it (groan)


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> Just dont max it (groan)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hahahaaaaaaaaa

You can all suck my left nut - I just voted the way it should be, and the 34 is now ahead of the old datsun    

Bayside rules !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe people still join this site with almost no knowledge and ask inane questions like this. Then compound their error with statements like "The GBH one is best" (ie better than the Mines 34, or the Veilside R1) and that alltime classic..."Whats a superlemon??" 

   

n3lly,

Take a night off the old vaseline and spend it using the search button !!!

J.(I've been too nice too often lately !!)


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

NigelR32 said:


> Just to get back on track.......
> 
> As far as Cars go, there can be no better sight than the Winfield GTR coming over the mountain in 1992 at Bathurst. That car was just simply awesome.
> 
> ...



I'm with this bloke


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Hahahaaaaaaaaa
> 
> You can all suck my left nut - I just voted the way it should be, and the 34 is now ahead of the old datsun
> 
> J


 What a thought, no thanks mate, Id rather suck my own but I cant reach


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Well for my two pennies worth in this its the R33  

I was lucky enough to be able to test drive all three models from the R32 to the R34 from GTS to GTST to GTR before my decision. I've always swayed towards the R33 from a young driving age from the way it looks but out of the three it was a bloody difficult choice after my day of fun let me tell you !!! Not to mention the Supra & RX7 models but I won't mention that on this site  

Each car had its pros & cons but I also discovered in this time that unless it was the R32 I didn't want to pay for the extra expense of the GTR model as I wanted cash left over for other goodies !!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

bladerider said:


> Hahahaaaaaaaaa
> 
> You can all suck my left nut - I just voted the way it should be, and the 34 is now ahead of the old datsun


The good old Datsun is now ahead of the 34 so , It appears the tables have turned bladey, Looks like you'll be suck everyone elses left nut!!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

> Take a night off the old vaseline and spend it using the search button !!!


Bladey, although you are wrong about the 'old datsun' that is one of your best put downs ever.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

lol.... 32 owners voting for the 32, 33 owners for the 33, 34 owners for the 34 and the 17 year old n00b looking for lemon trees.... classic!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

The reality is that the '17 year old noobs' will be voting for the R34.

If I was to buy one for myself it wouldnt necessarily be a R32 as the R33 is a lot more comfortable and roomy, also easier to drive faster, the R34 is kind of inbetween that and the the R32 but its heavier. 

The reason the R32 is the best IMHO, because is the original, its the hardest, its the lightest and the most vicious, yet looks subtle next to either of the other brutes. 

Ant.


----------



## Spyrer (Sep 28, 2004)

Might as well take this opportunitty to get flamed as well.

Many people seem to compare best vs worst in terms on bhp or looks. I myself would vote for the best one to drive, the car that gives you a silly smile when you park it on the driveway after a good entertaining drive. I would be surprised if any of the Skylines failed to make this mark... 

I haven't had he opportunitty to drive any other Skyline (apart from mine), so my opinion is obviously very biased for now 

If you ask me, the perfect road car has 300-400 bhp (not more), RWD only (I'm portuguese, used to dry roads, should change soon, damn rain) and it should weight no more than 1100 kg. No fancy electronic bits either, just ABS.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Well all three models put a smile on my face when I drove them  

But I agree with the SPYRER, it will be your personal taste at the end of the day which is why I got the one I did & dam happy I did as well 

Even managed to christen it the other day ( is there a club similiar to the mile high  ) but come to think of it we won't go there as I have no wish to move the thread away from its original topic 

( No, it wasn't a case of chicks love the car either ... well they do ... but not in this case  )


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Well i will give you a clue what my thoughts are.....*

R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR
R32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR32GTR


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

what ?


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

I think he said GTR32 ... I could be wrong though ???


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

i think his R32GTR key is stuck on the keyboard


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i love the look and tech in the R34. overall it is my fave. but the R32 is a VERY close second purely for what it is and was the original.

dont like the R33 tbh.

btw, the veilside R1 had '1360 peak hp @ 9200rpm' and '851 Ib-ft @ 7250rpm'


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

if we are talikng ultimate the r34 has to rule supreme imo..ideally the Mines r34..

But for all out madness marios wins for me.


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

stew-s said:


> i love the look and tech in the R34. overall it is my fave. but the R32 is a VERY close second purely for what it is and was the original.
> 
> dont like the R33 tbh.
> 
> btw, the veilside R1 had '1360 peak hp @ 9200rpm' and '851 Ib-ft @ 7250rpm'


"VeilSide have previously run their test engine with their twin GT3540 setup at 2.8bar of boost at 12,500rpm and recorded a whopping 1460bhp at the crank. We run larger displacement, larger turbos, greater boost and higher revs."

quite mad indeed...wonder who's car it is


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

Sai said:


> "VeilSide have previously run their test engine with their twin GT3540 setup at 2.8bar of boost at 12,500rpm and recorded a whopping 1460bhp at the crank. We run larger displacement, larger turbos, greater boost and higher revs."
> 
> quite mad indeed...wonder who's car it is



someone called mario???


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Dave_R1001 said:


> lol.... 32 owners voting for the 32, 33 owners for the 33, 34 owners for the 34 and the 17 year old n00b looking for lemon trees.... classic!


Has anyone else noticed that the poor lad has been very quite since Cem gave hime his B-ll--k--g.
I wonder if he`s still in Bristol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

_Cems just nasty ... _


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

NoBloodyFear said:


> Even managed to christen it the other day ( is there a club similiar to the mile high  ) but come to think of it we won't go there as I have no wish to move the thread away from its original topic
> 
> ( No, it wasn't a case of chicks love the car either ... well they do ... but not in this case  )


PMSL
try this!!!
Sky high club


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh that never needed closing - it was funny.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

hi definetly the r34 because of the way it looks so beasty.  

alex


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

gtr32 for me.  

just like golfs, escorts, mr2's etc etc, the "mark 1" version is always the purest and best  

got my asbestos suit on ready  its just my humble opinion


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

R32 because of its world domination,Godzilla is still #1


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

34 for me i think  but i do like the 32, very drifty looking and 33 with a bodykit can look the business

Each to there own, what ever you drive


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

the 32 for me though I suppose if i had the money i would buy a 34 aswell didnt like the 33 when I test drove one it was a V-spec 2 i think just didnt do a thing for me looks or driver feel.

flame on as i am The Human Torch


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

blueskygtr said:


> PMSL
> try this!!!
> Sky high club



Its bleedin locked 

Costco Carpark, 00:30 hrs
Passenger seat, bonnet & door with open window.
Lost track but sweaty & knackered ...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

The BNR32 is the greatest of the modern Skylines as it was the most innovative at the time of its release (the subsequent cars BCNR33 and BNR34 are near enough the same thing from a heavy mechanical point of view).

Little was heavily changed though the years since the BNR32 was released, therefore I regard it as the "greatest", because its modus operandi remained in production in one form or another in the later cars right up until 2001, that shows what a good design it is. Certainly the most advanced road car available at the time, and at a very reasonable price. Unless you had a Porsche 959, in terms of applied automotive technology there was little that could beat the BNR32 back in 1989.

Second arguement would be for the KPGC10, "Hakosuka", which is just legendary, and still looks fresh and as hard as nails, even today.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

dan0h said:


> the KPGC10, "Hakosuka", which is just legendary, and still looks fresh and as hard as nails, even today.


Now just get out of my way will ya ..... 










:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Well my vote goes for the R33.. To me its the best looking GTR ever. The R34 is probably the best handling IE the Mines R34 AKA the response King. The R32 is just a beast of a street car lighter off the three and has less computer crap, so you can just drive the car.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I picked the r33 gtr because some of my favorite tuner skyline's are based on it.
And it kind of looks like a sleeper.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

VGLover said:


> Well my vote goes for the R33.. To me its the best looking GTR ever. The R34 is probably the best handling IE the Mines R34 AKA the response King. The R32 is just a beast of a street car lighter off the three and has less computer crap, so you can just drive the car.


The Mines R33 was barely any different to the R34 on Tsukuba if I remember rightly...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> DEBATE; Greatest of the skylines?


Did they make an R33 GTR ?
Is that really pig ugly whale one ?

....

To answer the "debate" question
It would have to be the GIO(?)/Gibson Motorsport R32's form the Oz touring cars (before they ozzy girls burst into tears and banned them and made the class "An Austrailian Built V8" Thus limiting it to very boring two manufacturer racing)
The Calsonic R32 GTR 
Still legendary Japanese endurance car.
HKS Rsomething ugly Drag Car X World record holder (Now beaten by downunder Kiwis R32)


I guess it depends on your interpretation of "Best" ..
I believe theres a new one that isnt too bad ....


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Did they make an R33 GTR ?
> Is that really pig ugly whale one ?


Yes they made an R33 GTR, no you are thinking of the R34 GTR.... the one with the big flippers and the ugliest take on ceramic cook top tail lights ever executed.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

tough choice between the 32 and 34 for me, i would take a 34 before a 32 just because of looks and those sexy front seats, but the 32 win just because of weight and it's racing prestige when first stormed japan in the 90's


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW, ressurected after 3 years!!! Thats a good one.

Since its reopened the answer to the question is easy.....

R32 GTR all the way!!!!!

TT


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> WOW, ressurected after 3 years!!! Thats a good one.


LOL
Yeah, when I read the first thread I thought WTF whose this idiot that thinks the HKS R(horrible)GTR is the record holder, then looked at the date ....

Luckily tho I didnt have to remove my foot from my mouth on this occasion ....


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Harsh*



GT-R Glenn said:


> Did they make an R33 GTR ?
> Is that really pig ugly whale one ?
> 
> ....
> ...



Thats rough mate, V8 super cars ar5e absolutely great, cant know what good racing is then.


----------



## GunZilla (Aug 6, 2008)

R32 gtr has to be best looking and never aging gtr and still looks tuff today.
Not a big fan of 33 but 34 is very naace especially v spec nur ummm if you can afford one.
As for the 35 I have seen some race import only they look and sound like nothing alse unreal.

Cheers from down under!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

R32 GTR for the racetrack, R34 for the street. Love them both but voted for the R32 because I own one.


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

come on 260rs


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Is da Ferty Five innit, das da baddist Liner dere iz!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I voted R34 GT-R but I'm an American and will NEVER be able to afford one


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

Bryan said:


> I voted R34 GT-R but I'm an American and will NEVER be able to afford one


sure you can You justy got to want it bad enough:clap:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Thats rough mate, V8 super cars ar5e absolutely great, cant know what good racing is then.


Are you serious ?
Were you actually there in 1992 ?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Are you serious ?
> Were you actually there in 1992 ?


Yup, The Common-Whore and Foul-**** show now is no where near as good as the early 90's GrpA racing.

....The Taxi's vs the Cop cars doesn't have a patch on the GT-Rs!


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

its got to be the r33 they are so sexy


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

n3lly said:


> As i am new to this site, in the bid to make some new friends and start talking to new people i want to propose a debate. I argue that the R33 GTR is the best looking and most best value for money of all of the skylines. Around a track the r34 may be slightly quicker but for overall horsepower, nothing that i know of has ever beaten the 1280BHP HKS GTR, which ran a 7.67 'second quarter of mile.


as far as i know the duke racing r33 is the quickest skyline in the uk .then there was rocket ronnies r33 which swept the board several times at ten of the best .also the hks r33 has done sevens .the evidence appears to be the r33 dont you think .


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

jmakser said:


> As i am new to this site, in the bid to make some new friends and start talking to new people i want to propose a debate. I argue that the R33 GTR is the best looking and most best value for money of all of the skylines. Around a track the r34 may be slightly quicker but for overall horsepower, nothing that i know of has ever beaten the 1280BHP HKS GTR, which ran a 7.67 'second quarter of mile.


Heat Treatments R32 GTR. World record holder at 7.57. From New Zealand


----------



## matt gtr (Aug 25, 2008)

Yunis A said:


> Amen!!
> 
> the R33 is a bit of a overweight tank...
> 
> If money wernt an issue, id have an R34 along side my R32!!


 Bollocks the r33 gtr is only slightly heavier over the r32 it does not make any differance.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

jmakser said:


> as far as i know the duke racing r33 is the quickest skyline in the uk .then there was rocket ronnies r33 which swept the board several times at ten of the best .also the hks r33 has done sevens .the evidence appears to be the r33 dont you think .


You are wrong dude

Its called the WHITE!! And roll on this year. Gonna see some propper times 


Mick:smokin:


----------



## p5ulp (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont care what any of you think the r33 is by far the better lol. i have one did ya guess.


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

m6beg said:


> You are wrong dude
> 
> Its called the WHITE!! And roll on this year. Gonna see some propper times
> 
> ...


it might be called the white but its still known as the duke racing gtr .


----------



## slidewayz (Aug 11, 2007)

T.R racing and my R32 MY mate DANs and little neils R32 gtr well the r32 is the best GTR it is a legend and you cannot deny that then thr R34 comes in 2nd


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

slidewayz said:


> T.R racing and my R32 MY mate DANs and little neils R32 gtr well the r32 is the best GTR it is a legend and you cannot deny that then thr R34 comes in 2nd


the duke racing r33 and keith cowies r32 are the 2 quickest skylines in the uk .its that simple .


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

jmakser said:


> the duke racing r33 and keith cowies r32 are the 2 quickest skylines in the uk .its that simple .


it is now known as the 'WHITE' he should know.....he owns it! :nervous:

PLUS it is NEVER that simple.....its racing.

So mick when are you planning on giving us some new times?? 7s maybe?? :thumbsup:

kev


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

bigkev said:


> it is now known as the 'WHITE' he should know.....he owns it! :nervous:
> 
> PLUS it is NEVER that simple.....its racing.
> 
> ...


it might be known as the white but its still doesnt change the fact that its the duke racing gtr does it .the car could be called the pink for me that doesnt change its origins .


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

1st - R32 GTR especially for looks and it's history 

2nd - R34 GTR, love the look of these just prefer the R32

3rd - R33 GTR, i always thought these as being the ugly duckling of the bunch.... that is of course until i seen this :










I would very happily own an R33 GTR that looked like this......Hmmmmmm


----------



## Johnny_Firpo (Feb 26, 2008)

The R32 is the ultimate Sky. "Godzilla says" all what to say about :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

jmakser said:


> it might be known as the white but its still doesnt change the fact that its the duke racing gtr does it .the car could be called the pink for me that doesnt change its origins .


I know were you are coming from. Yes it was the Duke car and it was the daddy.

We have done a lot of work and new things to the car. We have tried new things that Duke wouldn't of tried.

So Its called the WHITE to me you can call it what you want mate:thumbsup:

When you see it out this year you will know



Mick


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

R32 GTR rules all, hail hail!

Ricky


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

all good in their own way.
32 was a sleeper,a gtr with modest looks,light,mean and took everyone by surprise in its day.looked good standard.
33gtr in standard was ugly,and unfinished looking.but was affordable.but looked the nuts when modded.was bit heavy,and sme of the fetures of the car seemed to be more for apperiance,rather than performance.
34,the ultimate gtr.mean,aggressive,expensive,unbeatable.looks totally superd standard,even the wheels.was internationally recognised and commanded massive respect.
my wife is japanese,reads the jap gtr mags to me in bed.we read a feature in a recent mag,stating that the 34 gtr is not gona depraciate much more,and will probably rise in price,as their numbers were fewer and its the most desirable unit.and so many of them were smashed up,butchered,modded for racing etc and not so many mint examples going arround.also,the 34 was the only car in japan that had a higher resale 2nd hand valve,than the new price within the first 2 years of release.
i cant see 34's dropping much more?i could buy a mint ten year old 33 in 2006 for 7 grand.but now a ten year old 34 (mint) is well over 20k.

apart from the quote from the mag,these are just my personal views.
each to their own


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

R34
R32
R33


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

R33, R34 look best.

R32 looks rubbish, but then lets not pretend Japanese cars are pretty.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Mikster said:


> R32 looks rubbish, but then lets not pretend Japanese cars are pretty.


oh well thats pissed on my chips:chairshot

kev


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Spoiler alert, but let's guess which single Skyline GTR made Evo's top 100 cars of all time?

R33 of course.


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> I'd say the 'Veilside' R32 is probably the best Skyline in the world ever. Excuse the JC terminology there.


have ya a pic of this r32 , i have not seen it ,,,


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I reckon the best moded Skylines and most reasonably priced ones are R33's considering the fact that 32's cost as much or more nowadays. So over all best value for money 33's. I reckon anyone who thinks 32's are better looking than 33's need to go to specsavers and get their eyes laser treated. 33's are much prettier than 32's so let's put the record straight.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R34 is the daddy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

:chuckle: let the poll speak for itself, r32 gtr :bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well just because there are twice as many 32 owners in this forum does not by any means describes the accuracy of the poll. There have always been more 32 owners in the forum hence higher votes cast by their beloved owner. 32's used to be a lot cheaper therefore easily affordable for many which speaks for higher number of 32 ownership. Does this mean we are gonna have an iternal conflict in the forum:chuckle: I love them all in fact, tbh I don't mind owning any of the GTR's, I would make my choice based on what has been done to the particular car rather than weather it is 32, 33, or 34. I'm happy to pay £20K for a R32 with the right mods.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

BNR32 is the real Godzilla :clap:

Leo


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> BNR32 is the real Godzilla :clap:
> 
> Leo


no mate, BCNR33 is the real Godzilla. The fastest GTR's around the world are 33's. :flame::wavey:


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Dude Nigel, the BNR32 is the reason why GTRs are called "Godzilla" and THATS A FACT. And is the only GTR (and the only Japanese sportscar) that made 29 consec. official race wins. The only GT-R also that has been banned in numerous races due to it's dominance.  
So it's greatest among the 3 due to its legendary feats in motorsports.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

muahaha


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> I'm happy to pay £20K for a R32 with the right mods.


I'd rather take the stock 34 than a heavily modded 32 and did 

R32 started it all 
R34 built on it and finished it off in style.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> no mate, BCNR33 is the real Godzilla. The fastest GTR's around the world are 33's. :flame::wavey:


Heat treatments.......


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

R32's all day long ! (then I am biased)


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think New york, but the Tokyo Skyline is quite impressive


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

what about liverpool skyline


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

what about the film skyline


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine of course!!!!!!! well when its fixed!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

ronski said:


> have ya a pic of this r32 , i have not seen it ,,,


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

R32 or 33, I really dont know ??? 
32 is a more raw drive, but brillant feedback. O.K R32 it is..


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

It has to be the R33.....

None of the others have that monstrously tough stance those fat rear guards give it. Just sit behind one and admire.

Still on the looks department, I feel it's the only one which truly looks integrated in design. Doesn't look so boy racer.

And on performance, well, it seems going by..... say....... The Ring lap times, that the biggest advance in overall performance came with the 32 to 33 development. My research tells that times were something like R33 was 22 secs quicker per lap than the 32, and the 34 was only 3/4 faster over the 33. Don't know what happened there.

So yep... R33GTR was just brutal for it's time, and still holds it for me.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Well those *who really know* the GT-R history will definitely say the BNR32 GT-R is the most successful especially in motorsports. From 29 consecutive official race wins, getting banned for being too dominating in a race series, winning 91 to 94 Super N1 Taikyu, changing Group A rule book, Bathurst domination resulting to the "Godzilla" nickname from foreigners, fastest quarter mile AWD record holder, etc. etc.

As sad as it seems, the BCNR33 is considered by motor critics the "least achiever" of the GT-R brothers.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I own a R32 so I guess I'm going to have to say that the R32 is the best (woudent want to make her upset,she might not start for me) but secretly I think it's all about the supermodel (r34) a car which only a few of us will ever get to own/ride??...if you catch my drift??

Best r32 ever though has to be the garage Saurus carbon r32 ....BEUTIFULL!!!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/143284-garage-saurus-r32-gt-r.html


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

My 33 is the best an overall well built strong 700hp rb30 that can be used anyway u like and as often as u like, slightly biased lol. 32 looks a bit old fashioned for me and at certain angles the 34 looks a bit boxy.

R33
R34
R32


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

voted for the r34-gtr. it's still my dream car.


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

R32 for all the reasons that SeR GTR mentioned, in comparison the other 2 model's underachieved.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oi, Gumby , Did you actually read the thread title ?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Oi, Gumby , Did you actually read the thread title ?


:runaway::clap::clap:
CHOICE Mate !
cokey


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Oi, Gumby , Did you actually read the thread title ?


Well, yeah.... what am I missing here? Let's see......... nup, not followin ya ahahah. For those of you whom I've confused..... somehow I think the R33 GTR is the best. Yeah ok.... funny.





Still......R33 GTR.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the r34. It's the most iconic out of the GTRs. It will be around a lot longer than even the r35. I rank it up there with the AC Cobra, Shelby Mustang and the Shelby Daytona. 
Either way its a modern day classic


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R34 is pretty sweet, and depending on my mood CAN be my favourite - but being the most iconic is a pretty big call, one I very much disagree with. Even though its probably my least favourite, the R32 is quite likely the most iconic GTR.


----------



## Lutheran (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks, R34, performance R33 GTR


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

being that i have been fortunate to drive all 3 here in the US, and personally owned a 33GTR, my love still stays with the R34. there is just something about that particular model that just makes me feel all funny inside.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an R32 but always wanted a 33. Well until I started looking at them anyway. In the flesh the 32 look's better than the 33 and the 34. From the rear (with wide low offset wheels) it look's much more menacing probably due to it's rear arches which flair out from the body about twice as much as the other two.

All 3 are better than the new ugly auto one uke:


----------



## WARP SPEED (Aug 14, 2012)

34 for looks
33 for power
32 for handling


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

R32. Even the original is a bit portly with dimensions. I'll never buy an R33 or R34.


----------



## kadracing (Jun 6, 2010)

Never driven a GTR32 or 33 , though I did have a R33 GTST 4door manual which I loved. I have an R34 , low kms imported for me from Japan. Fantastic car. Completely original except for a radio and big AP 6pot calipers and discs from a Autech R32 Targa Tasmania car.


----------



## h3llk1t3 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm strongly biased towards the R32 GTR. 

Love the looks, especially the front bumper. It's lighter and more nimble than the others. And it has the richest history, including all victories in Group A racing and its appearances in popular animes like Wangan Midnight and Initial D.

It's the original Godzilla


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I do like the 32 but I have to stick by my 33... So the act I am sending home is ..rylan...I mean the 32


----------



## Fedzilla (Apr 20, 2012)

R32 ALL DAY! Its just old school classic! There is no way around it, you just can't dress it up to look all modern and showy without looking like you're trying too hard. Subtle changes make it look great, because it's near perfect from Nissan.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

jlgumby said:


> It has to be the R33.....
> 
> None of the others have that monstrously tough stance those fat rear guards give it. Just sit behind one and admire.
> 
> ...


Although an old post, yeah but have seen faster R32 times now at 7:55. Of course probably not stock.


----------



## will0208 (Mar 6, 2012)

I would say _the one we own_ :bowdown1:

On my side it's the 34GTR I'm burning for this car :flame::chuckle: Played tooo much on GT3 during youth!

But the real order is
1) R34 for the look, equipments, power, and mainly the model is ending the Legend
2) R32 is next, smaller, greater look than 33, light weight, it's also the real Godzilla
3) I don't know if we can include older model huh? To complete the third podium step there is the 2000GT-R (kenmeri)


----------



## AH_HUH (Nov 14, 2012)

The R32 gtr is a timeless car. Will age like wine.


----------



## will0208 (Mar 6, 2012)

very true!


----------

